#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  wat is een Stagemanager / Floormanager

## Merijn

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat een stagemanager en een floormanager precies doet?

----------


## NiTRO

Voor zover ik het weet; Stagemanager ziet toe dat alles op de plek van bestemming komt op locatie, hij weet waar de kist met props heen moet, waar het FOH-tje komt, hij neemt ook een beslissing als er bijvoorbeeld iets verplaats moet worden op toneel, denk aan een decorstuk dat niet past, hij geeft de opdracht deze naar voren te zetten zodat het wel past, en geeft dit door aan de spelers/artiesten.

Floormanager is er alleen voor de vloerindeling on stage, waar komen de monitoren, waar staat de drummer, waar de backingvocals etc etc

dit is wat ik er zo van weet, als er iets niet echt klopt...LET ME KNOW!   :Wink: 

ciao

----------


## jurjen_barel

Belangrijk:
bij microfoon-tekort moet de stagemanager de microfoons toewezen (wel overleggen met Sound-afdeling). Hij moet dan precies weten wanneer welke actreuzel welke mic opgespeld krijgt.

Dat was dus een toevoeging op NiTRO...  :Wink:

----------


## jadjong

Deze mensen proberen tijdens en voor opbouw zoveel mogelijk draadloos communicatie materiaal te verzamelen. Hoe meer je er hebt, hoe belangrijker je overkomt op de rest van de crew. Wanneer het spectakel dan echt begint en de zwart/rode kisten komen binnengerold dat is hij/zij meestal bezig met hevig heen en weer rennen tussen truck en stage. Tijdens dit ritueel wordt er natuurlijk geen enkele kist of deur aangeraakt. Wanneer alles eenmaal op de juiste lokatie staat bigint het echte werk. De mensen met verstand van zaken beginnen dan met het logistiek correct leeghalen van kisten en aanverwanten. Het is nu de taak aan de stagemanager om zoveel mogelijk in de weg te lopen, uiteraard onder het genot van schellende portofoons welke eerder die week/dag verzameld zijn. Als er tijdens de opbouw een probleem optreed is het aan de stagemanager om een oplossing te bedenken waarbij het voor zowel crew als artiesten onmogelijk wordt gemaakt om veilig te werken. 
       Zodra de voorstelling van start gaat is de stagemanager op het podium te vinden, natuurlijk is de verzameling portofoons weer aanwezig. Mensen op de eerste tien rijen vinden het namelijk zeer interessant om te horen in welke kleedkamer de vorige artiest naar de wc kan. UIteraard is het ook nu weer zo dat zij zoveel mogelijk mensen in de weg proberen te lopen. Vooral de podium technicus die geconcentreerd bezig is zal een goed doelwit zijn.
       Als de avond afgelopen is zal de stagemanager ervoor zorgen dat al het eerder beschreven in tegengestelde richting wordt herhaald, omdat de echte show als saai beschouwd wordt zal alleen het afbouw en verbereidings ritueel herhaald worden. Voor de freelancers onder de stagemanagers is het nu niet de bedoeling om al die mooie communicatiewegen kwijt te raken, die neem je namelijk mee naar huis. Zo heb je op de volgende klus nog meer om je nek hangen zodat je nog belangrijker lijkt.

Natuurlijk zijn er ook mensen die hun werk goed doen.

----------


## axs

Dat is idd een leuke omschrijving...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [^][^]

----------


## Merijn

Als dat zo lees is er een dringende behoefte aan (goede) stagemanagers die wel weten waar hij en anderen mee bezig zijn.hmmm misschien een leuk idee voor mij...
Weet iemand of daar een aparte opleiding voor is? Of welke opleiding daar handig voor is?

----------


## AJB

Ervaring... Je moet rustig kunnen blijven, overzicht hebben en met mensen kunnen omgaan. Tips geven, en problemen oplossen kan alleen als je veel praktijkervaring hebt. Een opleiding is in deze zeer gespecificeerde richting niet van belang... Veelal moet de stagemanager ook zorgdragen voor communicatie met de artiesten, het zogenaamde 'aai over de bol' principe... Op je 17-de wordt dit 'm nog niet ben ik bang Merijn... :Wink:  Misschien kun je eens oefenen op een lokaal muziekfestival, hierbij kun je in ieder geval de technische aspecten leren beheersen.

Suc6 met je carriere ! :Big Grin: 

greetz AJB

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Merijn_
> 
> Als dat zo lees is er een dringende behoefte aan (goede) stagemanagers die wel weten waar hij en anderen mee bezig zijn.hmmm misschien een leuk idee voor mij...
> Weet iemand of daar een aparte opleiding voor is? Of welke opleiding daar handig voor is?



Volgens mij is de opleiding OPP (waar het voor staat ben ik ff vergeten, iets met productie iig.) aan de Hogeschool voor de kunsten in Amsterdam hier wel geschikt voor.
   Bij deze opleiding volg je ook gedeeltes van de opleiding OTT (Opleiding TheaterTechniek) en heb je een vrij brede kennis.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Belangrijk:
> bij microfoon-tekort moet de stagemanager de microfoons toewezen (wel overleggen met Sound-afdeling). Hij moet dan precies weten wanneer welke actreuzel welke mic opgespeld krijgt.
> 
> Dat was dus een toevoeging op NiTRO...



Misschien dat dit wel in de taakomschrijving van de stage staat, maar in de praktijk zijn de mensen van het geluid capabel genoeg om dit boontje te doppen. Als er over meer schijven moet worden gecommuniceerd zal er namelijk onnodig tijdverlies optreden.

Hooguit als er onoverkomelijk problemen of discussies zijn zal de stage ingrijpen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Probeer deze eens:
http://www.ldmanagement.nl/stage.html
http://www.ldmanagement.nl/floor.html

In het algemeen gesproken: 
De *stagemanager* is de chef van de gezamenlijke werkzaamheden op het toneel/de bühne. 
Dat vind je dus meestal in theaters, bij festivals enz. 
Het Engelse begrip 'stagemanager' is iets heel anders dan Nederlandse 'toneelmeester'. 
In Engeland/VS valt ook de artistieke verantwoordelijkheid op het toneel onder de stagemanager. 
In Nederland is toneelmeester de technisch verantwoordelijke uitvoerder en heb je een regisseur of voorstellingsleider die het geheel ook artistiek (timing, opkomsten, changementen enz) aanstuurt.
De *floormanager* is de chef van de gezamenlijke werkzaamheden op "de vloer". Dat vind je dus meestal bij TV-opnames, film enz., waar niet zo nadrukkelijk sprake is van een apart podium of toneel.
In Nederland wordt met floormanager ook wel de funktie aangeduid voor de verantwoordelijke voor alle direct publieks-gerelateerde diensten: catering, bars, security, afvalverwijdering, ehbo, enz.

Formeel bestaan deze Engels-talige begrippen in Nederland natuurlijk niet, en dus is er ook geen duidelijkheid in de (wettelijke) verantwoordelijkheden. 
En dus zal elke organisatie of branche (tv, film, popconcerten, opera, beurzen& expo's, sportevenementen, festivals enz enz enz) er op zijn eigen manier invulling aan geven.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> ...



Wat bedoel je er precies mee? Dat de man achter de mengtafel maar gewoon alle schuiven open moet zetten, omdat hij niet weet welke micro de artiest heeft?[xx(]
En ik zeg ook niet dat dit bij alle opdrachten zo is, maar bij sommige optredens waar slechts weinig mensen beschikbaar zijn (vandaar ook het microfoon tekort: geld tekort) Zoals bij schoolmusicals. Merijn is 17, dus dikke kans dat het o.a. hier betrekking tot heeft. :Smile:

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> ...



Als er problemen met mics zijn zal er in 99% van de gevallen contact zijn tussen de FOH-mixer en een geluidstech/mixer op het podium. Deze zullen samen besluiten welke oplossing er wordt uitgevoerd. Daar komt de stagemanager echt niet tussen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_Als er problemen met mics zijn zal er in 99% van de gevallen contact zijn tussen de FOH-mixer en een geluidstech/mixer op het podium. Deze zullen samen besluiten welke oplossing er wordt uitgevoerd. Daar komt de stagemanager echt niet tussen.



Je hebt m'n post volgens mij niet goed gelezen [V] :Frown: 
Ik sprak over een microfoon-*tekort*. D.w.z. dat er 20 rollen zijn en 5 microfoons, dus moet de stage elke keer de microfoons terug nemen, en later de goede microfoon aan de volgende speler geven. Tot zover duidelijk?

Ik heb echt nix gezegt over _problemen_! Lezen is ook een kunst  :Big Grin: 

Dank u wel, alles opgehelderd?

----------


## sanderdv

Naar mijn mening heeft een stagemanager nix met microfoons te maken, daar heb je namelijk een zendertechnicus voor :-). 

Een definitie van een stagemanager is vaal anders. Op een festival doet een stagemanager heel andere dingen dan een stagemanager in een theater.

Dit is mijn visie erop...

Een stagemanager op een festival zorgt voor de communicatie met de stagehands voor technische ombouwen en draagt zorg voor de artiesten, een stagemanager zorgt ervoor dat de juiste artiesten op tijd op het podium zijn en klaar voor hun optreden zijn. Dit gaat in overleg met de artiestenbegeleiding. De stagemanager is verder verantwoordelijk voor het podium en veiligheid. Als er een podium gesloten moet worden op een groot festival..i.v.m calamiteiten of vroegere sluitingstijd dan festival (heeft vaak met publieksstromen te maken) is het de stagemanager die daarvoor beslissingen neemt. 

In een theatervoorstelling is een stagemanager verantwoordelijk voor alle changementen op toneel. Een stagemanager kent de voorstelling van begin tot eind uit zn hoofd. Een stagemanager stuurt alle toneeltechnici aan het juiste te doen en grijpt in bij calamiteiten. Als een voorstellingsleider vanuit de regie een cue voor een changement doorgeeft is de stagemanager verantwoordelijk voor de uitvoering, dat wil niet zeggen dat hij taken doorgeeft aan de technici, deze horen dat zelf van de voorstellingsleider maar de stagemanager is uiteindelijk wel verantwoordelijk en moet dus technici op hun kop geven als ze niet opletten of iets dergelijks.

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:Ik sprak over een microfoon-tekort. D.w.z. dat er 20 rollen zijn en 5 microfoons, dus moet de stage elke keer de microfoons terug nemen, en later de goede microfoon aan de volgende speler geven. Tot zover duidelijk?



brrr...het idee alleen al....een stagemanager mag liefst van mijn micro's afblijven [8D]
de geluidsassistent zal dat jobje mogen doen van mij.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sanderdv_
> Naar mijn mening heeft een stagemanager nix met microfoons te maken, daar heb je namelijk een zendertechnicus voor



 



> citaat:]_Geplaatst door lifesound_
> een stagemanager mag liefst van mijn micro's afblijven [8D]
> de geluidsassistent zal dat jobje mogen doen van mij



Ik geloof jullie graag, maar om zou een aparte _zendertechnicus_ aan te stellen bij een schoolopvoering [^]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door sanderdv_
> ...



Ik denk niet dat de vraag gesteld werd met betrekking tot schoolvoorstellingen  :Big Grin: , maar als er op een schoolvoorstelling zenders worden gebruikt dan is een zendertechnicus erg handig. Vroeger toen ik nog op school zat (opa verteld...  :Smile: ) hadden we gewoon één iemand rondlopen die zendertechnicus was. 

Maar over het geheel genomen. Dus eigenlijk alle producties die NIET in de categorie schooluitvoering behoren zal de stage er zeer weinig over te vertellen hebben. Sterker nog, ik denk dat ie zich er niet eens mee wil bemoeien. Hij gaat hooguit eens polsen als het misloopt.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zullen we de titel van het topic veranderen?
beide kreten hebben toch geen turd te maken met het onderwerp "competentie zendermicrofoons"!

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> Zullen we de titel van het topic veranderen?
> beide kreten hebben toch geen turd te maken met het onderwerp "competentie zendermicrofoons"!



Ckers wel, het gaat erover dat bij schooluitvoeringen de stagemanager ook de taken van de zendertechnicus kan overnemen, of juist niet. Ik blijf er bij van wel  :Big Grin:  

(Ja, wel veel kapsones voor een 17 jarige, hè  :Wink: )

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> ...



Tuurlijk kan dat. Hij KAN ook de taak overnemen van de licht-operator, de FOH-mixer, en de volgspotters, maar het HOORT niet. 

Het is wel erg kortzichtig om deze discussie alleen maar over JOUW SCHOOLUITVOERINGEN te voeren, terwijl de vraag in het ALGEMEEN is gesteld. Maar ja, dat puntje had ik geloof ik al eerder proberen te maken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Helemaal eens met delighted!
Laten we in Nederland nou toch geen buitenlandse 'kreten' overnemen en vervolgens de erbij behorende inhoud volkomen negeren of totaal wijzigen. 
Dan is dat gebruik van Engelstalige kreten volgens mij vooral een vorm van interessantdoenderij!
Aircraft = fiets? Chainhoist = dakspant? Speaker = afkijker? Automated spot = vieze vlek uit de printer?
Stagemanager = jullie toneelassistent of toneelchef of podiumregisseur of gewoon podium-zeur!?.
Dus Jurjen,
Wat doet die meneer nou precies op jouw 
school = college = gevangenis = youth-torture-institution?!?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:youth-torture-institution?!?



loooool :Big Grin:

----------

